# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  sms تصویری

## reza_zidan

pocket pc من علاوه بر اینکه نمی تونه sms تصویری بفرسته ‍، نمی تونه بگیره
شما راه حلی برای این مشکل دارید   :متفکر:

----------

